# Robot equilibrista, dos palabras im-presionante



## seaarg

Robot equilibrista, dos palabras im-presionante

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bI06lujiD7E&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Fogonazo

Este video ya lo publico *Nilfred* por aquí:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/292137/


----------



## lubeck

lei un poco del tema del link que puso fogonazo... y me llamo mucho la atencion algo...
para lo motricidad pues no son mas que motores a pasos y sus respectivos drivers, su microcontrolador... pero la duda que me surgio desde el principio fue que: como rayos se mantiene parado... y con lo que lei me quedo claro que es un sistema (imagino) de 3 encoders con pendulos o contrapesos...
por lo que deduzco que no debe tener una rapida respuesta al sufrir un empujoncito... 
digo en el video no muestran con que capacidad se podria reincorporar a un evento de esos....
pero en fin... pienso.. que es el comienzo de una nueva herramienta robotica...
Saludos...


----------



## Fogonazo

lubeck dijo:


> ..... y con lo que lei me quedo claro que es un sistema (imagino) de 3 encoders con pendulos o contrapesos........


O un giroscopio electrónico.

*Giroscopio*

*Inclinómetro*


----------



## Hammer Facer

... el inicio de la era de los automóviles con ruedas esféricas.... estacionar el auto en un espacio reducido se volverá cosa de niños...


----------



## lubeck

Tambien pense en eso, notaron que en la pelicula "Yo Robot" (con will smith) los autos traen las llantas esfericas?


----------



## Hammer Facer

Sí, también lo noté. No sería mala idea un automóvil que pudiera moverse en cualquier dirección


----------



## seaarg

Fogonazo dijo:


> Este video ya lo publico *Nilfred* por aquí:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/292137/



Veo!, bueno por mi parte antes de crear el thread use el buscador con palabras como robot equilibrista, equilibrio, etc. Jamas iba a pensar que estaba en un thread de smps 

Sobre el como funciona, vaya a saber pero fijense que el iphone tiene un acelerometro que le permite saber como y hacia donde lo moves.

Sobre llantas esfericas, seria bueno pero como las sujetamos para que no se salgan en un saltito? jeje


----------



## lubeck

> Sobre llantas esfericas, seria bueno pero como las sujetamos para que no se salgan en un saltito? jeje


Podría ser un sistema, un poco mas complejo claro, como se sujeta la bolita de los mouse... no? en la pelicula de yo robot hay una escena donde el auto queda hacia arriba, lo voy a observar, aunque el auto pudiera ser de fantasia (no se si existe)  debe tener algo de realidad...


----------



## Hammer Facer

seaarg dijo:


> Sobre llantas esfericas, seria bueno pero como las sujetamos para que no se salgan en un saltito? jeje



No sé, podría tener un sistema que se active en dicho caso, y que las sujete cuando detecte que desaparece la presión que ejerce la llanta contra el sistema motriz (algo como tres dedos mecánicos... o una bolita metálica que ande suelta dentro de la llanta, y que mantenga a está en su posición con un potente electroimán.)


----------



## zeta_bola_1

eso de que te ayude a llevar cosas esta muy bueno


----------



## Tacatomon

De mesero, con identificadores electrónicos de mesas, solo se le programa que mesa ir y vualá


----------



## antiworldx

Ahora entiendo para que sirven las materias de teoria de control!!! jajaja.
Fuera de broma, una reverencia de mi parte para los creadores. Es un excelente trabajo que envidio.
Por cierto, ese mismo sistema de control es el que usa el control de un cohete. Asi que tambien o es algo tan tan nuevo.
Pero no deja de ser excelente!


----------



## maritenz

esta increible el robot, cuantos habran roto para que les funcione bien! jaja


----------



## Dario

este usa sensores infrarrojo para mantener el equilibrio
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EP8uQOhkow&feature=related


----------



## Yang

este ultimo video parece al problema del pendulo invertido pero aplicandose a un movil.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CdIZmr8ZdRE
y este pero menos extasiado XD!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bv25GEKQ4sA
la solucion mas facil es con logica difusa.

no creo que se usen esos ruedas esfericas con ruedas omnidireccionales de ese modo, porque la 3ra rueda que no se mueve impone resistencia y por si perdidas tambien vi "Yo Robot" y pense en ruedas magneticas que giren por impulso magnetico,

Saludos


----------



## Icepick

Impresionante que tipo de control utilizaran un PID aplicado a un sistema Arduino ?


----------



## luchosexto

el primer video es imprecionante!!! y el segundo si le cambia las ruedas por unas lizas sion taco de seguro que andaria mejor. Pero impresionante los dos videos jaja. Saludos


----------



## Nepper

luchoo1990 dijo:
			
		

> parece medio borracho el ultimo jaja


 y claro, lo idearon para que te lleve la cerveza... despues de eso... no le veo otra utilidad.... 



			
				Icepick dijo:
			
		

> Impresionante que tipo de control utilizaran un PID aplicado a un  sistema Arduino ?


La verdad, capás que uno piensa que unos flacos se crearon todo el programa en C++, junto a un PIC, y con un paralelo lo conectaron a un encoder y muchas cosas más de un informático, y despues te enterás que le configuraron el PID y listo....


----------



## antiworldx

Estas son curiosidades de ferias de ciencias... claro, pero piensen mas alla de un prototipo...

aqui esta esa "utilidad" por la que preguntan...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SijPyibLlg

sobre el primero que postearon, se me ocurre eso, cargadores de vigas u objetos pesados... en vez de una carretilla que es mas inestable y no es un dispositivo activo, por consiguiente cansa su resistencia al movimiento.

Quieren mas ideas?


----------



## Helios

No estan mal, aunque segun se, podrian usar un giroscopio electronico, no se muy bien su funcionamiento, pero su objetivo es mantener algo estable, con relacion a otra cosa y ahi serian los sensores... Dan ganas de hacer uno XD


----------



## Yang

Helios dijo:


> No estan mal, aunque segun se, podrian usar un giroscopio electronico, no se muy bien su funcionamiento, pero su objetivo es mantener algo estable, con relacion a otra cosa y ahi serian los sensores... Dan ganas de hacer uno XD


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TqC6dIFOSM


----------



## DOSMETROS

*Lo puse en otro lado y no lo vieron *

*Honda U3-X , la bicicletita *

http://www.flixxy.com/honda-u3-x-per...ity-device.htm






https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/honda-u3-x-bicicletita-37608/

Saludos !


----------



## Helios

Mmmmm bueno, si conozco el funcionamiento de un giroscopio como tal, n.n" a lo que me referia, es el funcionamiendo formal de un giroscopio electronico, o como hacer uno, o programar uno. Pero gracias por el video Yang, si aprendi un par de cosas mas.


----------



## Nepper

ok... ahora si que entiendo menos... todavía, con esas explicaciones, (la del video de Yang) aún no me entra en la cabeza por qué no se cae la bicicleta... no lo entiendo....


----------



## DOSMETROS

Lo mismo que un trompo , mientras gira no se cae. 

Hacé tu propia experiencia , sacale la rueda a la bicicleta , tenés los tornillos con ambas manos (los brazos estirados) , alguien que le de un envión a la rueda y vos *tratá de torcerla*


----------



## gil256

parece ser que estos robots los hacen cadavez mejores aplicando logicas ya muy avanzadas y difusas esperemos y tengan una mejor aplicacion


----------



## Nepper

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Lo mismo que un trompo , mientras gira no se cae.
> 
> Hacé tu propia experiencia , sacale la rueda a la bicicleta , tenés los tornillos con ambas manos (los brazos estirados) , alguien que le de un envión a la rueda y vos *tratá de torcerla*


Es que hice todo eso, pero no veo qué y cómo actuan las fuerzas en un movmiento rotatorio....  si veo las del momento, pero estas fuerzas no son de momento angular, son otra cosa que nunca ví... o no me imagino... si me preguntan por qué lo hace, no se explicarlo.... eso es a lo que quiero llegar...

Para que no sea un off topic, comento que, el giroscopio no tiene nada que ver con estos robots de pendulo invertido...


----------



## lubeck

Aqui lo pongo.. 

Me impresiono...


----------



## Tacatomon

Ese robot me da miedo... No me gustaría que me persiguiese de noche.


----------



## Dario

> Me impresiono...


no es para tanto chee tienen sus fallas




 
este si esta impresionante
saludosss


----------



## lubeck

Casi lloro de la risa con el primero.... 

el quadroptero también fenómeno...


----------



## Tacatomon

Quadroptero al más estilo Hollywood.
No más animaciones por computadora!!!


----------



## GomezF

Esos quadroptero ya los deben estar con camarita if y otros sensores (para perseguir un objetivo, ya que para vigilancia causan un poco de ruido).
Imagínen un pequeño escuadrón de esos persiguiendo aun ladrón (o cual otro tipo de criminal). Sería el fin de su vida, criminal. Jejeje. No malinterpreten.  

Junto con el de búsqueda y rescate, ese seria un buen uso ¿No? 


Saludos.

P.D.: Tambien me gustaria uno para boludear con el un rato, jajaja ¿uds. no?


----------



## lubeck

> Tambien me gustaria uno para boludear con el un rato, jajaja ¿uds. no?



A mi me gustaría para espiar chiquititas en traje de baño... por ahí vi un vídeo.... 

Naaaaa.. en serio... tiene pros y contras... imagina un aparatito de esos rondando por tu casa... no good.. aunque para los criminales excelente...


----------



## GomezF

Yo los bajo con mi aire comprimido 5 1/2, o con la cal. 12 o, sino, tengo un pequeño arsenal para elegir con que bajarlo, jua jua jua. De última trataría de crear algun dispositivo que interrumpa las transmisiones de video, así como las de RF. Me pregunto qué tan dificil sería hacer esto. 

Saludos


----------



## lubeck

> Yo los bajo con mi aire comprimido 5 1/2, o con la cal. 12



 que dices .... Plato!!!...y fua.... adios avioncito....


----------



## GomezF

JAJAJAJA, si totalmente, pero nos estamos yendo off topic 

De última tengo un mauser (98 creo que es el  modelo, también conocido como Kar 98K) cal. 7,92x57 mm guardado abajo de la cama, ajajaj.Lástima el precio de las balas (casi 3 pesos arg. c/u en mi ciudad, y 1.50 rellenarlas  ) 

Saludos


----------



## Nepper

quatrimotor muy piola, pero no te sirve si lo queres meter por el ducto del aire acondicionado...
En fin un ejemplo práctico son esas cositas feas del half life 2 que rompen bien la pasiencia...

El cuadrupedo de combate, muy sarpado... exelente, solo le tenemos que montar una gatlin y listo!!!


----------



## GomezF

Yo preferiría cargarle algo para misiones más al estilo 007, algo liviano, como con cianuro o polonio o sino un paralizante. Me parece que eso es más acorde a fines militares ofensivos. 
Aún así creo que usarlo para misiones de reconocimiento y vigilancia sería más acorde con este bichito, siempre y cuando no sea detectado.

Saludos


----------



## Dario

> usarlo para misiones de reconocimiento y vigilancia


yo pensaba hacer uno para eso pero no me da el bolsillo :s


----------



## mikum

realmente me impresion el nivel de equilibrio que tiene el robot, alguien sabra como logran ese nivel de equilibrio


----------



## antiworldx

mikum dijo:


> realmente me impresion el nivel de equilibrio que tiene el robot, alguien sabra como logran ese nivel de equilibrio



Muuuuchas matematicas, teorias de control y sobre todo, mucha ingeniería.


----------



## jjgg1500

en realidad yo preferiria en ves de los dedos que sostengan la bola, una simple electroiman ya que lo podemos activar como dijo nuestro compañero al detectar que no existe la presion ejercida cuando la bola toca el suelo...o simplemente poder volar algun dia cumpliremos ese sueñom (carros voladores)


----------



## GomezF

Creo que el sueño del "autovolador" está más cerca de lo que pensamos:




http://www.terrafugia.com/video_landing.html

Saludos.

P.D.: empezá a ahorrar


----------



## Tacatomon

GomezF dijo:


> Creo que el sueño del "autovolador" está más cerca de lo que pensamos



Y este que????

  

Va que vuela a 120 Km/H, y ni se diga con 2 carburadores!!!


----------



## neruvian

esta estan muy buenos estas curiosidades jeje

hola estube pensando en construir un generador de energia electrica, lo novedoso es que el eje del generador sera impulsado por fuerza magnetica de imanes, algien conoce sobre esto?


----------



## GomezF

Sí, ya leí bastante. Si tu idea es la de energía gratis y gratuita, creo que le errástes. Te lo digo por experiencia propia.

Saludos.

P.D.: Ya se les ocurrio a muchos esta idea, en youtube hay muchos videos.


----------



## neruvian

si man pero todas los videos de youtube som pequeños generadores uno bien groso, lo que me esta costando resolver son los angulos de insercion de los imanes. yo ahora estoy utilizando un generador que estaba diseñado para hacerlo eolico, pero me quiero librar de la necesidad de tener que tener viento.


----------



## mixato

Ja ja D@rio tenés la idea fija con los quadrotores. Yo había visto ese video y me impresionó también. en la misma página hay otros videos de 2, 3 y 4 Quads trabajando en forma cooperativa para trasladar objetos, muy groso el que los programó.


----------



## GomezF

neruvian dijo:


> si man pero todas los videos de youtube som pequeños generadores uno bien groso, lo que me esta costando resolver son los angulos de insercion de los imanes. yo ahora estoy utilizando un generador que estaba diseñado para hacerlo eolico, pero me quiero librar de la necesidad de tener que tener viento.



Bueno, pero para ganar energía hay que tomarla de otro lado, no se puede crear de la nada así nomás, jeje.
Creo que algo de sobre esto está incluido dentro de un libro de termodinámica, tendría que desempolvar ese libro.
Por más grande que sea al final te el generador se frenaría porque se consumió toda la energía que lo hacía girar. 

Sino preguntá por acá en el foro haber qué te dicen, seguro que hay alguien sabe bastante más que yo por ahí. 

Saludos.


----------



## mauro141516

neruvian dijo:


> si man pero todas los videos de youtube som pequeños generadores uno bien groso, lo que me esta costando resolver son los angulos de insercion de los imanes. yo ahora estoy utilizando un generador que estaba diseñado para hacerlo eolico, pero me quiero librar de la necesidad de tener que tener viento.



esta muy buena lla idea en la teoria. en la practica es algo muy diferente. son los pequeños detalles los q no te proporcionan la energia ilimitada...
te lo dejo en palabras mas simples (dijese mi prof de matematica  XD) en la teoria; si podes sacar electricidad al aplicar un sentido rotatorio en un moor electrico, haciendo lo mismo podrias sacar combustible de un motor de combustion.... 
me entendes a lo que quiero llegar?? en la teoria todas las cuentas podemos hacer que nos den resultados optimos, lo cual nos indica que nos estamos olvidando de algo


----------



## Dario

> Ja ja D@rio tenés la idea fija con los quadrotores. Yo había visto ese video y me impresionó también. en la misma página hay otros videos de 2, 3 y 4 Quads trabajando en forma cooperativa para trasladar objetos, muy groso el que los programó


 
mixato, tanto timpo 
si, ahora estoy intentando hacer los drivers con pic pero no he tenido buenos resultados
saludosss


----------



## GomezF

¿En serio estas tratando de hacer uno? Zarpado, jeje.
Buena suerte entonces.


----------



## Dario

> ¿En serio estas tratando de hacer uno? Zarpado, jeje.
> Buena suerte entonces.


asi es, en estos momentos, estoy trabajando en los drivers de los motores hechos con pic. ya se que puedo comprarlos hechos pero yo quiero que el proyecto tenga sabor amí jejeje... _aca eta el post_ de unos experimentales con componentes discretos
gracias por desearme suerte.
saludosss


----------



## mixato

Hola D@rio, que lástima lo de los drivers. yo por falta de tiempo no experimenté nada, así que no puedo ayudarte, pero confío en que lo vas a sacar adelante, je je.


----------



## cjurgen

Hammer Facer dijo:


> ... el inicio de la era de los automóviles con ruedas esféricas.... estacionar el auto en un espacio reducido se volverá cosa de niños...



eso sería increible. y pienso que se podrian evitar más accidentes al poder mover el auto lateralmente


----------



## lubeck

http://robson.m3rlin.org/cars/audi-rsq-concept-car-2004/

(completandocaracteres)


----------



## ToNkeZ

La idea de D@rio es muy buena espero que lo logre satisfacctoriamente. En vez de suerte creo que hay que desearle exitos y esperemos que sea de beneficio para todos. No tengo mucho q acotar solo que soy nuevo en esto, recien he tewrminado una carrera tecnica de electronica y espero poder brindar todos mis conocimientos mas adelante. 



Sir Thomas


----------



## kikekike

hola foreros, haber si me podeis ayudar, el otro dia encontre en youtube un video de un proyecto que me gustaria hacer, le pregunte a mi profesor de electronica, haber si sabia como se hace el circuito, pero no lo sabe. os dejo el video, haber si me podeis ayudar.







gracias y saludos


----------



## sador

guauuuu pedazo artilujioo..ami tambien me gustaria montar uno de esos, la mecanica es facil,podria ayudarte si tienes problemas al respecto, aunque no creo que los tengas,pero la parte electronica, nolose,pero no parece demasiado facil, haber si hay suerte y alguien responde animo¡¡


----------



## yao

seaarg dijo:


> Robot equilibrista, dos palabras im-presionante
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bI06lujiD7E&feature=player_embedded


si quieres te puedo dar un plano para que lo agas tu en tu casa  solo contactame quieres.


----------



## Elizabeth Bathory

Hola yao, podrias compartir el plano que tienes con el foro, seria interesante echarle un vistazo


----------



## kynerox

Si ya lo veo demasiado complicado jaja, pero esta muy buena la idea. Muy original tambien


----------

